# Couple new stones; WIP



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm making these for a couple of friends. Used the same name since they don't know each other (and they liked the name). The one bought the statue and asked for something to display it on. The other is for a friend who does a nice display/haunt. Hope to finish them by next week. Need to finish sand them, rough up the column a bit, paint and age.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are so amazing with your wonderful stones! They are fantastic! I love how you put so much detail in each one, your cracks and the weathered look is amazing. Can't wait to see paint on these guys!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I could definitely put a lot more time into them and detail the heck out of them with paint, drybrushing, etc, but my thought is they are viewed at night, in dim lighting and so much of the fine detail is lost. They should look pretty decent when done and I'll post some follow up shots soon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quality work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks HR! The column stone hasn't been touched as far as any detailing. Wanted to get the box done and mudded up. I'll sand it tomorrow, then glue it to the base, then start the cracks, chips, etc.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome! I wish I could get Pink Foam....


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

They are looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I be your friend, too?

Beautiful stones, even unfinished. The angel statue is a nice addition.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Awesome! I wish I could get Pink Foam....


I feel for ya! I know there are other types of foam you can use but I really appreciate having access to the pink stuff.



stick said:


> They are looking good.


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> Can I be your friend, too?
> 
> Beautiful stones, even unfinished. The angel statue is a nice addition.


You mean you're not my friend already?
Thanks. This is a good "graveyard statue".

Also need to say I poached the name from someone else. I'm pretty sure it was Kevin from Brewster Yard Haunt, so thanks for the great inspiration!


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

These look great!!! I wish I had the patience to get to this level of detail.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So jealous of anyone that can get thicker than 1" foam. Those are beautiful jdubbya! Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

NemesisGenesis said:


> These look great!!! I wish I had the patience to get to this level of detail.


This is why I start them 2 months in advance!
Really though, a table saw, dremel, woodburner and some sandpaper is about all you need. The first few I made were really experimental. After those, it came easier.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MommaMoose said:


> So jealous of anyone that can get thicker than 1" foam. Those are beautiful jdubbya! Can't wait to see them painted.


Thanks MM. The box for the statue monument is made from 1 1/2 inch thick, and could easily have been made with 1 inch. The 2 inch stuff is nice for stones but I have a few that are 1 1/2. You can always glue a couple slabs together too!


----------



## sakko303 (Sep 6, 2012)

hello, fantastic stones! I am working on my cauldron creep this year, but would love to get in to stones next year! 

Questions about your column stone. Where did you get the angel on top and what is she made of? How much does she weigh and how much does the column assembly weigh and is it top heavy at all?

That is going to be one awesome looking marker!

I am new to Haunt Forum! Hi all..


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice stones jdubbya


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

sakko303 said:


> hello, fantastic stones! I am working on my cauldron creep this year, but would love to get in to stones next year!
> 
> Questions about your column stone. Where did you get the angel on top and what is she made of? How much does she weigh and how much does the column assembly weigh and is it top heavy at all?
> 
> ...


Thanks! The lady got the statue at a yard sale for a few bucks. It seems to be a plaster type material and is not very heavy, I'm guessing maybe 4-5 lbs?
The column assembly is very light, probably under 3 lbs. The base is 16x16 and the column itself is 12 square. It's quite sturdy. The size of the base will keep it from toppling.



scarrycher said:


> very nice stones jdubbya


Thanks!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

those look absolutely fantastic! swear i'll drive to pennsylvania just to have you make me some stones


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cat_Bones said:


> those look absolutely fantastic! swear i'll drive to pennsylvania just to have you make me some stones


Be sure to give me a day's notice!!lol!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Be sure to give me a day's notice!!lol!


:jol:Okay...if this is all it takes...driving to you??? I will not only drive to you...but I will bring you cookies....dinner...you name it....you got it....Jeez! Who knew you were so easy??? LOL!!! (Stones....here I come.....)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol....Jeez! Who knew you were so easy??? LOL!!!


I hear this a lot!

but i'm not cheap!:smoking:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent work, as always JDubbya.... I don't know if I can describe this properly, but I really like the smaller square ontop of the pedestal that you put the statue on, that adds perfect height and makes the proportion of the entire thing just well balanced, and easy on the eyes. I don't know that I would have thought of that - great job. Excellent carving, as I would expect no less from you, my friend! Your friends will be thrilled - they are lucky to have a friend like you at this time of year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! Both look fantastic, but I especailly love the one with the statue... very classy.  Is that emblem thingy a daisy? Nice touch with that.  
And your cracks, on the other one, are perfect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dixie said:


> Excellent work, as always JDubbya.... I don't know if I can describe this properly, but I really like the smaller square ontop of the pedestal that you put the statue on, that adds perfect height and makes the proportion of the entire thing just well balanced, and easy on the eyes. I don't know that I would have thought of that - great job. Excellent carving, as I would expect no less from you, my friend! Your friends will be thrilled - they are lucky to have a friend like you at this time of year!


I'm blushing! Thanks for the kind words. I really like the look of the two piece tops on these, and have made some of my own the same way. It adds some depth/dimension to them, rather than just the single flat top. Makes the statue stand out a bit more too.



CreeepyCathy said:


> wow! Both look fantastic, but I especailly love the one with the statue... very classy.  Is that emblem thingy a daisy? Nice touch with that.
> And your cracks, on the other one, are perfect.


Thanks CC. The emblem is one of those $3.00 wooden appliques from Michaels. It looks like a flower which I thought fit perfectly with the name. I traced around it, routed out the circle and glued it in place.
Yes, I'm very particular about my cracks!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay...if this is all it takes...driving to you??? I will not only drive to you...but I will bring you cookies....dinner...you name it....you got it....Jeez! Who knew you were so easy??? LOL!!! (Stones....here I come.....)


A day's notice? no problem!

Gotta one up pumpkin how about a lobster and steak dinner for some tombstones? sounds like a fair trade to me :devil:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are some good looking stones Jerry. You're really cranking them out. I think every cemetery display in Eerie is going to have a genuine jdubbya stone this year!

And just wait until I tell Mrs. dubbya hears about all the propositioning going on here! How many stones is it worth to you to keep my mouth shut?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cat_Bones said:


> A day's notice? no problem!
> 
> Gotta one up pumpkin how about a lobster and steak dinner for some tombstones? sounds like a fair trade to me :devil:


I love lobster and steak! Heck, that might warrant a whole mausoleum!



lewlew said:


> Those are some good looking stones Jerry. You're really cranking them out. I think every cemetery display in Eerie is going to have a genuine jdubbya stone this year!
> 
> And just wait until I tell Mrs. dubbya hears about all the propositioning going on here! How many stones is it worth to you to keep my mouth shut?


These are the last two I'm making for other folks, then on to my large ornate monument for my own graveyard (as if I have room!) I have blank foam cut for thre more stones but will hold off until next year and see if anyone else orders one or if I just make them for myself.
Or..perhaps those three could go to Road's End in exchange for silence. I can't help it Mark. Chicks just like me for my stones.:smoking:


----------

